

Tell HN: Happy new year! - lucb1e

Let's make 2013 a great year with lots of succesful startups, innovative technologies, and of course, hacks!<p>My best wishes to everyone :)
======
Mz
I actually replied here earlier, but you have to have your "I see dead people"
goggles on to see it. I'm talented like that.

Happy New Year.

